# Werewolf in progress.



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thought I'd post my progress to date on my Werewolf. I'm only making it a half body for this year. It's done on a PVC frame with a styro head, foam rib cage and lots of latex, cotton, poly fiber fill and paper toweling for skin. We have plans to use him in the lab scene this year as a caged werewolf so only his upper half will show as he's holding onto the cage bars. I'm still looking for the proper shirt for him before I start playing around with adding all the hair to his head, chest and some on his arms. I also started the hands for him the other day. It's the basic PVC with wires and airline tubing for bones.

http://photobucket.com/albums/v193/troop134/Werewolf/


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks pretty good so far. The eyes look awesome! Pretty realistic and they're freaking me out.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks Zombie, I too like those eyes. It is kinda scary when I walk to the prop room and it's staring at me.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

thats brilliant!

the eyes are realy freaky looking


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

The eyes are from ACC, and were stolen from my parts bin, lol. Actually because the werewolf was an addition to this year that I hadn't counted on. I'm going to make a barred window, like he's being held in the castle, and I'll put the wolf pack outside like they're howling for his release. That should tie it in without warping the Vampire theme too badly, lol.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Wow, he looks great! Thanks for posting those pics...I haven't seen him since you were working on the face. I can't wait to see him completed  Awesome work Black Cat!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

He's almost finished. Got his face completed tonight with the help of my daughter. Almost finished with his hands and then he just need his shoes put on and rough up the suit a bit. 
http://photobucket.com/albums/v193/troop134/Werewolf/?start=60


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Wow,

What a great job. That is so awsome.

What did you use for hair and how did you attach it?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very nice Black Cat, I also would like to know the info about the hair.

Krough


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

The hair I used is from Sally Beauty Supply. It comes in all sorts of colors and is really cheap for the quantity you get. Each bag of hair is approx. 2 foot in length and costs 99cents to $1.99 depending on the type of hair. 
I started applying the hair starting at the back of the neck. First I decided the length of the hair I wanted and cut off sections. I then applied a row of latex at the back of the styro head. Once I had the hair cut I would then paint latex onto the end of the clump of hair I was about to attach. Lay the end of the hair with the latex end onto to the wet latex on the head and gently using a small paint brush smooth out the wet latexed hair onto the head. Continue the row of hair until you have placed hair the width of the head. 
Continue adding in rows of hair. Once I got half up the head I started applying hair to the front sides of the head in the same manner. 
Once all that was done, I then layed the werewolf frame so the head and shoulders would lay down and the head of the dummy hung over the back of a chair. (Since I'm only 5'5 and the werewolf is 5'10, I needed a way that I could reach his head.) I then applied the rest of the hair in layers until I reached the front of the forehead. 

I let each row of hair dry before appling the next row. Hope that helped. It's kinda hard to explain.


----------



## pyxl (Oct 17, 2005)

That's fantastic!
Great great work on this one. The eyes really make it come alive.


----------

